# Battery



## shootnmiss09 (Sep 15, 2006)

Hey-

THis has to do with my boat, so i just decided to put it in one of the fishing spots, so don't get mad if it's in teh wrond spot. I have a Dura-Start Trolling Motor/ RV Deep Cycle Battery. Obviously it will work for a trolling motor when i get one. But my quesiton is will it work to power my fish finder?

-Shootnmiss09


----------



## shae1986 (Sep 28, 2006)

Sure will.


----------



## shootnmiss09 (Sep 15, 2006)

That's just waht i wanted to hear, cause I didnt want to purchase another battery!!

-Shootnmiss09


----------

